# Subwoofers.



## hoodnmask (May 4, 2010)

People should make a video of what their box is tuned to and how it sounds in the car, roll your windows up and turn it up, just hold the camera. I'm about to do it soon. People always say their stuff is loud and sounds nice.

with subs, it doesn't matter the cutoff, how steep or how unsteep, what matters is what frequencies u choose. thats all that matter that comes into sound. subsonic filters are safe. sealed boxes are safe. i wish i had a video to show how loud a sealed box can go. I've messed around with EQs for a long time and i learned which frequencies to top and to lower. u lower the frequencies u basically want to block out and raise what you really want heard. In ported boxes I don't know if you guys use equalization. It's kinda dumb since a ported box is already EQd. Sealed boxes tend to use more EQ. The sealed box I have can definitly be heard more farther away than a ported box tuned to 30. 30HZ is very low. IF you actually listen to 30HZ-35HZ on a song for a example, it will be difficult to hear the bass, im not chopping anybody up, you guys have your taste. I'm just telling you what is loud and what's heard. Boxes are tuned to usually say 35, why go lower? Why are boxes usually tuned to 35? because the peak, or what is heard through the box is actually heard, lower than 35 is pretty hard to hear. Do you want a box you can hear? or thats hard to hear? 
We are talking about volume in sound, now how loud you put it, you can raise 16 hz at 150 dc and you definitly won't hear it, mark my words, I'm not a genius. Whoever knows what frequencies are and how they sound, know what im saying. Ported boxes are tuned to 35, because the peak is about 37 or 38 hertz. 35 Tuned box is definitly much louder and noticable than 30. Get two of the same boxes, 30 and 35. tell me difference.

I dont need to go 2 a local store, If u have different Equalizers you can set them and it's like listening to a box in a store. The store is convenient for certain people. Take a look. Its hard to come down to 1 decision when keeping a box, you might have heard someone else with a better box because their tuning frequency was different from yours. So ported boxes can sound nice, the majority they say could sound weird, over a sealed box, but I don't know because I dont have a ported box. All I know is ported boxes play good frequencies, the ones you want to hear, but not every box is amazing.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

30-35 is too low for an SPL tuning - try 45 Hz


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

camera mics overload VERY easily and often times don't have squat for LF response.

it would be kickass to have a standardized test rig to do this but everyone would have to have the same thing.

I could do a vid with some good mics and manipulation and make my rig sound pretty damn huge.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

hoodnmask said:


> People should make a video of what their box is tuned to and how it sounds in the car, roll your windows up and turn it up, just hold the camera. I'm about to do it soon.


I actually stopped reading after this line...

PLEASE DON'T!!!

There are already too much "fart fart burp fart" distortion video's on youtube!

Isabelle


----------



## hoodnmask (May 4, 2010)

Candisa said:


> I actually stopped reading after this line...
> 
> PLEASE DON'T!!!
> 
> ...


yea ur right. but sometimes i can hear good sound. i use headphones, and not expensive ones either. they are pretty good. All videos have different sounds, i try to find the right one.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Candisa said:


> I actually stopped reading after this line...
> 
> PLEASE DON'T!!!
> 
> ...


PLEASE for the LOVE of God!!! DON"T!!!!

WE do NOT need MORE of these on youspacetubetwitterbook
Thanks.


----------

